# help bidding an HOA



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

Ok so I got a call from the guy today and he wants me to do his road. I have a bunch of lots that I can bid with my eyes closed but I dont know where to start with doing streets. He wants just the streets done. He told me to give prices for the driveways just so he can give to the homeowners in case they want snow removal, but I already know what I will charge them. This really wont take me to long, 2 trucks would take not even 20 minutes im sure. I was thinking $240 a push and $150 for salt/sand mix. To high? heres the place:


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

I would hate to be the people that own the bottom two driveways in the lower left hand corner. That is where all the snow from your plow is going to dump off. As far as your bid, I would just take your hourly rate and multiply it out for how long it's going to take you.


----------



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

I dont know what kind of equipment you have, but if you have a v id use it. Three passes and your done, once down the middle in the inverted v, then around the outsides angled. No need for two trucks to go there. Thats just a waste of another trucks time. Looks like your talking about .4 total miles of road plus another 6500 sqft with those parking stalls. Your probably looking at around 40 minutes of work for 1 truck like you said. Like RC said, just do hourly including travel time to the site. You probably can get 65-75 for that (depending on travel distance) plus your talking around 500 lbs of salt so like another 90-100$, I dont use sand salt mix so I dont know coverages or pricing for that. Your total space is like .60 acres. Thats what I would get around here as far as with my prices.


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

bristolturf;1156541 said:


> I dont know what kind of equipment you have, but if you have a v id use it. Three passes and your done, once down the middle in the inverted v, then around the outsides angled. No need for two trucks to go there. Thats just a waste of another trucks time. Looks like your talking about .4 total miles of road plus another 6500 sqft with those parking stalls. Your probably looking at around 40 minutes of work for 1 truck like you said. Like RC said, just do hourly including travel time to the site. You probably can get 65-75 for that (depending on travel distance) plus your talking around 500 lbs of salt so like another 90-100$, I dont use sand salt mix so I dont know coverages or pricing for that. Your total space is like .60 acres. Thats what I would get around here as far as with my prices.


Wish I had a V-plow but i just got straights. The road really isnt wide at all, it should take 4 passes tops. I am mostly solo with a helper that I pay hourly (he is the other truck). I am just worried if I take this that I will spread myself to thin for a solo operation. Its a good thing that i have this problem though i guess instead of praying for customers. Im going to e-mail him the bid tomorrow and we will see what happens, we got snow in the forecast for Sunday.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Vinny,
If you think your going to spread yourself to thin in this stage of the game, I wouldn't take it on. One breakdown and your reputation is history. Maybe plan for a larger route next year (with another full time truck and driver) and give him a quote for the following year. HIH


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

Mick76;1156682 said:


> Vinny,
> If you think your going to spread yourself to thin in this stage of the game, I wouldn't take it on. One breakdown and your reputation is history. Maybe plan for a larger route next year (with another full time truck and driver) and give him a quote for the following year. HIH


I was thinking that as well. I would just rather be busy then have down time during a storm. The thing that is keeping me interested is most of my building are not time sensitive. One of my buildings doesnt open until 4 PM and another at noon. I am clearly still alittle torn haha.


----------



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

Like I said, more than an hour on this site for a 1-3 inch push. Plus with roads patrol them every 1-2 inches or else thats going to be a lot of snow to push. Id bid it. 1 hour with salting and travel time (if your nearest site is close). No need for 2 trucks on the road, just a waste. Either you or your helper just go to another site. Then during all day snows, when you need to keep other places open, this place isnt a high priority. You could hit it 3 times 630am , 11am, 230 pm and 5pm and it will be clear for the people to get to get in and out at the busy times. This is a very easy place to take on. Trust me going straight and in a circle is 1000xs better than pushing forward 60 feet and going in reverse 60 feet every minute. What was your bid?


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

bristolturf;1157699 said:


> Like I said, more than an hour on this site for a 1-3 inch push. Plus with roads patrol them every 1-2 inches or else thats going to be a lot of snow to push. Id bid it. 1 hour with salting and travel time (if your nearest site is close). No need for 2 trucks on the road, just a waste. Either you or your helper just go to another site. Then during all day snows, when you need to keep other places open, this place isnt a high priority. You could hit it 3 times 630am , 11am, 230 pm and 5pm and it will be clear for the people to get to get in and out at the busy times. This is a very easy place to take on. Trust me going straight and in a circle is 1000xs better than pushing forward 60 feet and going in reverse 60 feet every minute. What was your bid?


That is crazy. I bid it EXACTLY like you just said bud. You nailed it down to the times of the 3 hits haha. They are presenting it to the board and I will let you guys know what happens. Thanks for all your input as well.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

for the new season or current winter?


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

Cedar Grounds;1157737 said:


> for the new season or current winter?


for this current winter.


----------



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

so you bid it at time and materials then?


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

bristolturf;1158045 said:


> so you bid it at time and materials then?


yes. time, material and then alittle extra on top to cover if anything breaks or I have to pay my guy to go there. All in all i bid it high. Bristol- thanks you have been a big help, I'll PM you and let you know the outcome.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Dec 4, 2010)

IMO i stay away from HOA's, they are nothing but a bunch of penny pinchers trying to bone you into working for little or nothing. If you get the bid be sure you have a solid contract that covers every kind of incident you can think of.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

I would bid around $100 to plow just the roads. And about another $95 for salt. I would put a cap on of maybe 4", so you aren't pushing to much. I would use my 1 ton dump with a 9.5' v on it. That would make quick work of this site.


----------



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

did you end up getting this?


----------

